# Sunday dinner



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

...


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

when's dinner? I'll bring the adult beverages!!


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

So Mont, is that purely a photographic interest? 
Bob


----------

